# Will Work For Knowledge



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Hello everyone I grew up on my fathers sailboat but was to young to remember all the adventures and sailing that took place. I have a really big passion for sailing and the ocean and would like to someday live on a boat and travel around the world. I know nothing but the basics and do not have the money for a new boat. I would like to buy an old boat and restore it over time and I have a friend with some land that would let me do it. The problem is I have no clue how to restore a boat . I have looked at some videos online and read a book or 2 on the subject but I am more of a hands on learner. I was wondering if there is anyone around Florida( I am willing to travel) or specially central Florida that might be restoring a sailboat and would trade some free labor in exchange for mentoring me about sailboats ,sailboat engines etc.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

Suggestion: 

Find a nearby / close-by maritime museum and volunteer your time there in fixing up and restoring old clunkers, overhauling mechanical and marine electrical systems, etc. This is usually a volunteer group effort, under the direction of 'real' shipwrights, 'master' carpenters, etc. etc. 

Although 'fiberglass' construction would be relatively rare in such a museum, the skills and knowledge needed for 'wood', etc. would almost directly translate to fiberglass and its 'rework', etc. With wood construction and its restoration you'd also be exposed to the 'scantlings' (required strengths that have been developed and have evolved over the decades) for marine type 'design'.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Another suggestion - if you're in Central Florida, drive over to the Cocoa Beach area one Saturday and visit the yards at the Titusville City Marina and at Harbortown in Merritt Island and look for someone working on their boat - you probably won't have to look too hard to find someone in either place working on some projects. If you don't see anyone the day your are there leave a note on the message board and I'll bet you'll get a call.

If you're ever down in the Keys let me know - I have plenty of projects I'm working on!


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

Get a job in a boat yard and get paid for learning.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Jim_W said:


> Get a job in a boat yard and get paid for learning.


That's partially what I did when I was younger....Its hard work but you learn a lot very quickly.


----------



## alctel (Jan 25, 2014)

I bought an old boat, a couple of books and just went for it. You learn pretty fast.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Did you have a specific field boat in mind? There are quite a few buoyant deals out there that you can work on, live on and even sail while you fix them up. Might save you some money and time.

The last kind of boat I'd be looking for is a field boat. You can get a 70's vintage 26 or 27' sailboat that is a fully functioning boat for a couple thousand dollars.

If it floats, the motor runs and it sails with out the mast falling over, that is a huge step up from a pile of lead and fiber glass sitting in a field providing housing for wasps, spiders and snakes.


----------

